# Snakehead and Bass in Pohick Bay, VA – August 2, 2011



## ComeOnFish

We got together after work at the small craft launch in the Pohick Bay Regional Park, VA.
This was my first visit even though I live close to the park.
I fished for snakeheads. It seemed there were many snakeheads. I had a strike once when I cast to a fining snakehead. But couldn’t set the hook.

We caught many bass and a snakehead. To me, Pohick Bay is one-lure fishing place, at least that evening. Each of us was using one or two favorite lure for both Large Mouth Bass and Snakehead.

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LXMP8HhIHF0?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="740" height="450">

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## rafyro

Nice work... What kind of lure were you using?


----------



## ComeOnFish

rafyro said:


> Nice work... What kind of lure were you using?


Jack was using only one lure for both bass and snakehead. He used a frog with white belly and dark grey back. I am not sure what size hook he used. I had a strike by a snakehead on a Green frog. But it came off. I used a 3/0 hook. I am putting a 4/0 hook next time on the same frog. Both Swim bait and Frog will work. A 3/0 hook (weighted or unweighted) is ok with the swim baits we used.

Here is the old video in Mattawoman Creek. The video shows lures and hooks. Top lure and the shallow water (6 inch - 1.5 feet) is the key for the snakehead fishing. BTW, snakehead is delicious according to the anglers who ate snakeheads:






Joe


----------



## kanvery

I was using a rage tail rage toad with a 5/0 hook. I love those things they really have been my main producer all summer. I still bring senkos and swimbaits but cant seem to stop using the rage toads.


----------



## ComeOnFish

5/0!!!!

No wonder why I couldn't set the hook. I am fishing this evening for snakehead. Hopefully I have enough time to buy 5/0 hooks

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986

Nice video and great fish!


----------



## mmanolis2001

Great report and video. Those were some nice healthy bass. I need to hit there after work one day. Pohick is much closer to me than Mattawoman Creek. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ComeOnFish

mmanolis2001 said:


> Great report and video. Those were some nice healthy bass. I need to hit there after work one day. Pohick is much closer to me than Mattawoman Creek. Thanks for sharing.


Some of us were fishing Pohick Bay during weekdays. I am away now but I will be back next week. Hope we fish together soon.
BTW, anyone ate snakehead said the same thing. Sankehead is good eating fish! no kidding


----------

